# Quartz



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a few pieces of quartz in my tank and I was wondering if it can cut and damage my new plants. I'm not really worried about my fish they avoid it when ever possible, but my plants tend to rub on them. I like the quartz and don't want to take it out but if it will kill plants I will need to remove it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It shouldn't cause any trouble with the plants. Never heard of quartz in a tank though.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I use quarts in my tanks all the time, but I normally use a file & soften the sharp corners the best I can. Same with any sharp cornered rocks. I have had fish get cut when trying to "Itch" themselves. I wouldn't worry to much about the plants, it won't kill them, if anything it will maybe prune off a stem or leaf.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have several pieces of crystal quartz in my 10 with a goldfish. I looks great but a booger to keep clean. I've never had a problem with it hurting anything.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

My quartz is milky quartz. I've bot a big 15-20 pound piece I'm cleaning with green mica in it that looks almost like emeralds.


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe all you need is to keep the quartz polished and it's sides not so rough so that the plants would not be hurt in anyway possible. And if you can't keep that maybe you should start taking the quartz out of the aquarium.


----------

